# One question for this goood program GPUZ



## ilpalmare (Mar 25, 2009)

Why you dont made a overcloking module for this very good program??? 
I think is more interesting and complete the program that is already best

by
Matthiew


----------



## mlee49 (Mar 25, 2009)

Wizzard1 does GPUZ separately kinda like how CPUZ is just information only.

GPUZ does support the feature to pull the bios from the card for more advanced tweaking with programs like RBE(TPU's own  ).  

I think Ati tool 2.0 will be out soon and that will be a nice overclocking app.


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (Mar 25, 2009)

well ther's rivatuner & Atitool for that so basically I don't think that it is needed


----------



## DrPepper (Mar 25, 2009)

w1zzard is developing a new tool that will be used for overclocking possible in conjunction with gpuz idk.


----------



## ilpalmare (Mar 25, 2009)

Thanks so much for the reply. I just use rivatuner or other tool, but i think that gpuz is a good program info and if have overclocking tool may be complete.

Bye


----------



## LunaticLord (Mar 25, 2009)

ATiTool or ATiTrayTool?


----------



## W1zzard (Mar 25, 2009)

definitely not planned to add changing of operating parameters to gpu-z. there will be an atitool successor that does alll that


----------

